# Lightweight fishing yak that can be easily put on top of car?



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey y’all, it seems like most fishing kayaks I’m seeing are larger and heavier at 70-100 lbs, more intended for comfort and transporting via trailer than for convenience. I have a rack on the top of my SUV and I’m interested in a lighter/smaller kayak that I can throw up there single handedly and carry in to some harder to reach areas by hand. I’m specifically looking at the Ascend H10 which comes in at 55 lbs (which isn’t light by any means but it’s lighter than most I’m seeing, also seems to be a very stable platform even with the shorter length). Some reviews of it though mention that it’s a “heavy tank”, however most of the lighter kayaks I’m seeing don’t seem to be sit on top with fishing in mind, mostly whitewater or touring. Does anyone have any suggestions for a smaller lightweight kayak that might make a good fishing platform?

https://www.ascendkayaks.com/detail.cfm?boatID=4835


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

This is the best of both worlds. A hybrid kayak/canoe. I absolutely love mine. It's so light and I have been able to now fish small creeks and rivers and get to areas I never would have made it in my fishing kayak. 

https://www.oldtowncanoe.com/solosportsman


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

OptOutside440 said:


> This is the best of both worlds. A hybrid kayak/canoe. I absolutely love mine. It's so light and I have been able to now fish small creeks and rivers and get to areas I never would have made it in my fishing kayak.
> 
> https://www.oldtowncanoe.com/solosportsman


Looks awesome! Similar hybrid concept to the Ascend I posted. However it is 2 ft longer and a couple lbs heavier than the Ascend and I’m sure it costs a lot more. If I find a good deal on it though I wouldn’t hesitate as I know Old Town is a great brand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I used to have a wilderness tarpon 100. Loved it! It's a sit on top, and roughly the same specs as that ascend. You could look into the pelican models. They're usually cheaper but easy to outfit the way you want it


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

whitey7 said:


> I used to have a wilderness tarpon 100. Loved it! It's a sit on top, and roughly the same specs as that ascend. You could look into the pelican models. They're usually cheaper but easy to outfit the way you want it


Was it lightweight enough to put on top of an SUV relatively easily for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

yes, except if it was windy. I also hauled mine flat, upside down.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought the Feelfree Lure 10v2. Was gonna get the moken 11v2 but was sold out. I can easily lift the yak and put it on the Suv. Even after 12hrs of paddling and casting. I’d suggest this yak to anyone looking for a Fishin kayak You can stand on and fish. Front hatch holds all your camping gear too


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bonafide ex123 is an awesome sit inside that you can stand in. Very easy to car top.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought an ascend T10. I love it. And if I had to could easily put it on top of my van. And I have a completely bum hip. But I have stow n go seating. So I just slide it inside my van. I'm always loaded/unleaded faster then my buddys.
My buddy has the T12 an easily puts his on top of his Honda element. Bit hes a big dude.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

That h10 looks like it's more for hauling gear then fishing. Yes I see 2 rod holders and that's about it. There isn't much room in that "open haul" design to be able to attach anything that's considered important to fishing. Simple .things like:

A rod holder that you can actually use
Paddle holder
anchor trolley
rings for paddle tie, net, stringer
mooring cleats

The 31" wide is a huge plus for stability. That h10 also has a good seat in it.

Myself, decided to get into kayak fishing last year and wasn't sure so I decided to go with a chap base model kayak to start with/learn with. When with a cheap sit on sundolphin 10ft fishing kayak. It did what it was supposed to do but wasn't the best for the places I was fishing.

sold it and bough a cheap sit in kayak, dunham's sporting goods had them on sale so I figured why not & bought a 10.4" sit in kayak that weighs 45#. The sit in is a huge plus fishing for places that I fish with waves up to 12" and it's 32" wide making it super stable. It's a cockpit design with a dash. This type of design is better for adding accessories need for fishing. I did add those 4 things listed above along with using a portable fishing rod holder (clamp on) that I also use for bank fishing.

I really like this budget kayak, the future beach explorer 10.4 SI. It's lite weight, still less then 50# with the things I've added to it. I load it on top of a jeep patriot & have taken it 40+ miles to an inland lake down to 2 miles away to lake erie.

Anyway, something to consider, what accessories do you need for fishing and where are you going to mount/put them.

A tie rope in case you loose your paddle is a good thing, same with a fishing net if you use 1. Those ropes need a place to attach to. I put rings behind the seat, keeps the safety ropes out of the way. Same goes for a paddle holder when you're fishing. I use the snap in kind that's mounted even with the end of the seat on the left side (right handed). A stringer ring was added 1 foot in front of the paddle holder. The anchor trolley is on the right side with a center cleat for mooring and anchor tie off. That leaves the dash to mount things to, use as a work bench, attaching a portable fishing rod holder, etc.

Good luck


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> This is the best of both worlds. A hybrid kayak/canoe. I absolutely love mine. It's so light and I have been able to now fish small creeks and rivers and get to areas I never would have made it in my fishing kayak.
> 
> https://www.oldtowncanoe.com/solosportsman


They are heavy! As long as the wind don't blow plus you can't stand up in these as well as some kayaks.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Native Ultimate 12 is what I used for years. The new ones are listed 44lb/49lb with fully rigged(seat). Wont find a better yak! I also had the little 10' Ultimate but it was too small to stand up in. Good for a lighter person tho.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d buy the Ascend H10. I used an Ascend H12 for a week in Florida fishing the Gulf and Sound. I loved it. I’m thinking about buying one.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I just yesterday picked up a Wenonah Fusion. It's a solo canoe with which you use a kayak-style paddle. It's 13' long and weighs a whopping 45lbs. Car topping is ridiculously easy.

I did a lot of research because I wanted something easy to car top. I didn't want to buy a trailer or have to mess around with load assists, new crossbars, heavy duty saddles, etc. just to get a heavy kayak up onto my Outback. 

If you're going to go with that Old Town, check out the regular Discovery 119 also. It's a lot cheaper than the Sportsman and had an extra 150lbs of capacity. I was about to buy one when I found a deal on that Wenonah.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I’ll second the native watercraft U12....it’s a hybrid with a great seating system.....mine is one of the originals with a drop down skeg probably a little lighter than the newer ones.....mine is 40-45 pounds....I chose it because it was easy to throw up on my Jeep and go.....

Mike


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Yakphisher said:


> They are heavy! As long as the wind don't blow plus you can't stand up in these as well as some kayaks.


They aren't heavy at all. 56 lbs 
I can pick it up with one arm to move it! While I agree you can't stand on it, I absolutely love it for small creeks and rivers. I've been able to discover so many more places since I purchased mine. I'm sure there are a lot of options though.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

OptOutside440 said:


> They aren't heavy at all. 56 lbs
> I can pick it up with one arm to move it! While I agree you can't stand on it, I absolutely love it for small creeks and rivers. I've been able to discover so many more places since I purchased mine. I'm sure there are a lot of options though.


My last canoe weighed 32 lb so if you asks a lot of people who uses them a lot they will say the same thing ...too heavy.


----------

